# What are your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What are your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music? Name some of your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jordan Workman said:


> What are your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music? Name some of your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music.


Similar thread ;

http://www.talkclassical.com/21485-your-favorite-mass.html


----------

